# Introducing clown loaches in a malawi tank



## Aeonz (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a 75g Tank and I am taking my time setting it up to my liking. I got 100lbs of tahitian moon sand, wich is now settled and looks awesome. I will be getting mostly peacocks and some labs once the Gh, Kh, Ph etc.. is all Malawi like. I use a fluval 404 canister and will probably get a powerhead + bubble curtain for oxygenation.

Now I also have a 25g of normal tropical fishes, including 2 clown loach wich I love. I know they will outgrow the 25g eventually so i want to transfer them to the 75g before i buy my cichlids, I seen alot of people succesfully keeping them with cichlids.

So my question is how should I introduce them to the 75g? Currently it is filled with tap water, ph 7.1 , GH 4,48 degree, KH 3,36 degree (same as in the 25g). I have seachems products to buffer and raise Ph but I havnt used em yet. 
Should i put the clowns in there and gradually raise ph with water changes? Or can I raise ph directly in the tank and then put the clowns in there over the course of 1 houre like i would with fishes from the store?? Also will the clowns be happy in tahitian moon sand?


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

my ph is around 8.5 and i purchased all my clowns from the store and just placed them in my tank. no problems at all. it is a malawi cichlid tank with mainly mbuna.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you ever thought about just doing your Malawi without adding all the buffers etc and not worry about fussing with higher pH? You might have just as much success if you keep your Malawi like you 25G tank. I would just add you clown loaches directly and not alter your pH. You should get 1 more clown loach they do great in groups 2 is not enough to really see them play.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd move the clown loaches over once the new tank is cycled, but BEFORE adding the cichlids.

And I agree not to worry about the ph...Your cichlids will be fine in there, and a lower stable ph is easier on them than one that is constantly changing!


----------



## Aeonz (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!

I will start cycling very soon using some gravel from the 25g in a pantie hose, plus putting the dirty sponge from the HOB filter of the 25g inside my fluval canister. I been trying to find pure amonia but no luck yet.

For the PH i was aiming at somthing between 8 and 8.5 because i plan to breed the peacocks and i want them to be in optimal water conditions. Ph swings shouldnt be a problem since i will always add the seachem products (i forgot the names) to the water being added to the tank after water changes. I will make sure the PH is stable for a couple of weeks before addind any peacocks in there.

@cichlids_of_tlu : I didnt know clowns could be so sturdy! straight from the store to a 8.5ph setup.. wow


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Your peacocks will breed in the lower ph. :thumb:


----------

